# Happy Birthday BethZaring!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2021)

Wishing you the best of days that carry on!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2021)

Happy birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2021)

Have a wonderful birthday, Beth! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2021)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 30, 2021)

Happy birthday BethZ!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you all!

It's the big seven oh today, yikes!  Dh fixed me breakfast and went for take out Rueben sandwiches for lunch.  We'll be heading out soon for the Taos Mountain balloon glow, where the balloons are grounded but lit up.  Will  have chicken and rice soup I made this afternoon when we return.  Here was the scene outside my front door yesterday morning.  The winds often blow the balloons into our valley where they get stranded!


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 31, 2021)

Goodness what a great scene to open the door to! 

Happy Birthday Beth!


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Beth Z. [emoji846]


----------

